# SeaPro..any opinions??



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I heard SeaPro was a really good boat.......can anyone offer up an opinion?....the R


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

*Sea Pro*

the r,
Have a 220 Sea Pro center console with a 225 HP Yamaha 4 stroke, its a fishin hoss. Has a 10 year warranty on the hull which I haven't found on any other boat. I very much enjoy the layout of the gauges, easy to read when I'm standing up and driving, have a Lowrance GPS/Fishfinder sitting on the dash, easier to read then having it up in the electronics box. Do have the VHF radio up there, would advise getting an auxillary speaker mounted on the dash as I leave the radio on when Im' running also. There is plenty of storage- 2 bait wells, dry storage under front deck, storage inside console, and 2 lockable boxes on the console, 2 under gunnel rod holders on each side, 4 rocket launchers on the bimini top, 4 on the leaning post, 2 flush mounts on each gunnel for trolling. My one complaint is that the boat wants to stay bow up between about 10 and 18 or 20 (depending on seas) miles per hour. That is the speed at which I prefer to run when I'm looking out for crab pots coming out of the Rappahanock. Trim tabs would probably cure it. Anyway I hope this helps.
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## Frog Bottom (Dec 28, 2004)

*220 Wa*

I'll agree this boat is tough. I beat the snot out of mine. I've had her 60-miles off-shore in 6-footers and 15 kt wind. She is very stable and for the money, a good boat. And for the money there are some sacrifices you are going to have to accept. The quality of the workmanship is fair at best. The hatch over the cabin leaked like a sieve. When I removed it I found the hole cut for the hatch was way too wide for the gasket to seal. The plastic inserts for the rod boxes had only 3 of 6 screws actually into the fiberglas. I replaced the gunn'l cushions three times. I replaced the walk-through hatch to the cabin twice. And if you fill the tank with fuel and set her in the sun, gasoline will erupt out of the tank through the vent. And I'm not exaggerating when I say Erupt. The ride in heavy weather is very rough, and if you want to have children, you may want to wear a cup because the bottom of the steering wheel is strategically located to neuter you when you drive hard into a wave.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

tr,

Another site to check and pose same q&a.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/category-view.asp

In the mean time Ho, Ho, Ho  

`bucket


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Rollie, you going to buy a tube?*

For the money SeaPro makes a good boat. If you want all the bells and whistles, you'll need to spend more. Now if this is just a fishing boat for you and the boys, your good to go. However, if your taking your wife and daughters out on trips, they'll want a enclosed head at the minimum. Oh, you'll also need the contract below. ....Tightlines 


*BoaterEd Prenuptial Agreement 

Agreement between _____________________ (hereinafter referenced as the captain) and _________________ (hereinafter referenced as the mate), dated _________, ___, 20__ . 

Whereas both parties desire to enter into a mutually beneficial relationship called a marriage involving cohabitation and funds distribution and fully recognize that one of the parties, the captain, owns a boat, hereinafter referenced as vessel. Ownership of said vessel entails responsibilities that can affect both parties. 

NOW, THEREFORE, in consideration of the mutual agreements contained herein and other good and valuable consideration, the receipt and sufficiency of which are hereby acknowledged, the parties hereto do hereby agree as follows: 

1) The mate shall never complain about the cost of maintaining said vessel. It is further understood that, at some future point, said vessel will require upgrading to a larger, more expensive model. Said upgrade shall be also free from complaint. 

2) The mate will understand that the time involved to maintain and use said vessel can be significant and shall schedule other activities, such as working, sleeping, church and eating, around this time involvement. 

3) The mate shall make a fair and reasonable effort to learn nautical terminology, basic navigation and shall study various methods to ensure that said vessel shall remain "ship shape." 

4) The mate shall accompany the captain on cruises and other vessel activities when invited but also understands that some fishing related trips may occur without said invitation. This shall also be borne without complaint. 

5) The mate understands that the captain views his vessel as a father might view a child and wishes to provide it with the best possible equipment and ensure that its safety, health and well being remain a priority. 

6) The mate understands that, while on said vessel, the captain has sole responsibility and, therefore, sole control of all on board and their activities. The mate agrees to follow orders and directions as issued by the captain in a prompt and silent manner, dealing with the captain in a respectful tone recognizing the position of total authority. 

7) Should seasickness be an issue, the mate agrees to seek medical help in a timely manner to relieve this potential excuse for non-participation. 

8) The captain agrees to be fair and lenient in his treatment of the mate during the learning period. 

9) The captain further agrees to maintain a minimum land-based shelter for the mate and any progeny that may result from this relationship, providing at least one pair of shoes for each child and a minimum of two changes of clothing. 

10) The mate shall not decorate said vessel with curtains, designer toilet paper holders, Gucci reel covers or any other such accessories with express written permission of the Captain. 

In the event that the relationship is terminated at some future point, the mate agrees to lay no claim to said vessel and said vessel shall fall outside of any property settlement. 

IN WITNESS WHEREOF, the parties hereto have executed this Agreement as of the day and year first above written. 



__________________________________ 

Captain 



__________________________________ 

Mate *


----------

